# Trek 2.1 needs fixed up a bit.



## sakirfp (May 8, 2013)

I have 2011 Trek 2.1 54cm road bike. The bike has been in a minor accident and now needs a few new parts. 
Forks(Bontrager Carbon Fiber)
Left shifter lever (Shimano 105 STI)
front wheel(Bon-SSR)
. 
I would like to purchase these items and fix the bike myself instead of dropping a small fortune to have my bike shop do the work. 

Is there anything I need to know when looking to buy a new set of forks? 
Do I need to have Carbon Fiber Forks or can I put some alloy forks on instead?
Is there a particular size for my bike?
Is there some place online I can buy the forks new or used?
Do I need a new headset? 

Is there a place I can purchase just the left shifter.


----------



## bhi (Feb 17, 2010)

You can get any name brand wheel just shop around.shifters at local bike shop or online.call trek or trek dealer for fork.order and install yourself


----------

